# NISSAN Sentra/NX-coupe B13 USDM Service manual 1993



## mazda_club (Apr 13, 2011)

NISSAN Sentra/NX-coupe B13 USDM Service manual 1993

"Nissan Sentra/NX 1600, NX 2000 1993 Service Manual" Written for Nissan dealership mechanics, this factory-published original manual shows you how to work on your vehicle. With step-by-step instructions, clear pictures, exploded view illustrations, schematics, and specifications, you will have the information you need to get your project on the road and keep it there. Covers all 1993 Nissan Sentra models including XE, E, SE, SE-R, and GXE. 

*DOWNLOAD*, *13,2 Мb*


----------

